# Bitting



## montys mum (Mar 13, 2013)

Please help. monty just bit me and i dont know how to handle it. Monty picked up a sock as i was loading the washing machine, he ran to his bed and when i tried to get it he growled at me. i went and got a treat to do a trade but he was not interested so i tried to take it and he went for my hand. I am so shocked he didnt break the skin but my hand is really hurting. He has never done this before he is 16 mouths old and neutered.


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Oh no! Did you manage to remove the sock?? 
I bet Monty feels as bad. And were you able to remove Monty from the whole situation?? 
Did you tell Monty "no" in a low assertive way?? 
The problem is - it was a smelly sock.... The most prized possession of all x


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

Hmmm definitely worriesome. Marzi or another expert will tell you what to do, but I would guess it might involve establishing dominance over him properly. Did you work on bite inhibition when he was a pup?


----------



## montys mum (Mar 13, 2013)

the bite happened as i was taking the sock so yes the sock is gone and monty is sulking in his bed. my problem is will he do this again. I have a 9 year old son and i am getting myself worked up about being safe


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

My Ralph has an obsession with socks, he is always on a sock hunt.
I think he saw it as a great prized possession and just got possessive with it,
You removed it - which is good as it shows him he can't keep it, and he's not the boss.
I think maybe he was trying or pushing his luck?
Others are more more knowledgeable and may advise more.
I don't think he will be a threat to you or your 9 year old x


----------



## montys mum (Mar 13, 2013)

Thankyou for your replies i an begining to calm down now and monty has just jumped on my lap for a cuddle!


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Monty is still in his teenage years - pushing boundaries and trying to be top dog! 
Your top dog x


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

I'm glad that you are feeling calmer now. It is scary when you get a shock like that.
In Monty's mind he did the right thing.
He got something he wanted, when you told him to give it up he growled - telling you he did not want to give it up.
When you went to grab it, he bit. Not so hard as to break the skin so it was a controlled bite.
Dogs are dogs.
I remember when I was really small (4?) I was at the farm belonging to my godparents and their youngest son who was a bit older than me was pestering their mini dachshund, she growled at him, he kept pestering, the dog bit him - not hard enough to break the skin, but hard enough to make him squeal. My godmother said, not bad dog but 'Good, now leave the dog alone.'

This made sense to me then and now. If a dog growls don't push it, stand up, don't eye ball them. I'm not into dominating dog, or anything else.
I would work on basic obedience generally and I would have a super high value toy, squeaky tennis ball or whatever works with Monty and ony let him play with when you are controlling the game. But make the game fantastic. Then I a sock situation arises again you will had a high value object to offer to trade.
If he shows this behaviour more use a house line So that you can take control of him without having hands on confrontation.
But don't worry, he doesn't sound like a bad boy to me.


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

He needs to have it re confirmed that what you say goes. So stop him getting on the bed for a while. Only cuddle him when you want to, not when he wants. Pretend to eat from his bowl before you feed him. And next time he grabs a sock it's a very firm NO from you. Little devil.


----------



## montys mum (Mar 13, 2013)

Thanks for all your help, Monty is usually such a soppy boy last night was a shock, today we went back to basics with training he is such a cleaver dog i think perhaps i have got a little lazy with it and he has started to take advantage!


----------

